# Found Paddle on URf



## eiralch (Jun 18, 2008)

white werner with black straight shaft??? [email protected]


----------



## EmilyT (Jun 18, 2008)

Im sorry its not a werner paddle.


----------



## downriver (Apr 20, 2006)

I lost a Seven2 on 6/11...


----------



## EmilyT (Jun 18, 2008)

The paddle I found just so happens to be a seven2.


----------



## downriver (Apr 20, 2006)

If it's the paddle we lost, it would be a shorter Seven2 (my daughter's paddle) and should look pretty much brand new (except for any dings from the float down the RF). Where are you located? I'm in the Front Range, but will probably be over in the Glenwood Springs area in the next couple of weeks. If the paddle fits the description above, please feel free to use it until we can hookup. Of course, a reward will be tendered: Beer or cash- your choice.

Thanks!

Steve Decker
[email protected]


----------



## downriver (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks to Emily, my daughter will be reunited with her Seven2 paddle. Although there will certainly be a deposit made in Emily's name to the River Karma bank, we'll be sure she gets a tangible reward as well. Thanks Emily!!!!


----------

